# Whine Sound In Digital Pedal After My Klone



## joelorigo (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a TC Electronic Quintessence that I am getting a whine sound when activated if I have it after my Aion FX Refractor (Klon).

 I first had both pedals in a daisy chain power supply with some others the I noticed it. Then I gave the Quintessence its own supply and the noise. Then I tired the Quintessence by itself and no noise. Then I tried added another OD pedal in front if it and no noise. Then I tried it with the Aion and it is there.

Anyone know why this would be happening and if there is something I could do about it?

Here is the documents for the Aion pedal. I have it wired with the buffered bypass option.


			https://aionfx.com/app/files/docs/refractor_documentation.pdf


----------



## music6000 (Apr 25, 2021)

This maybe the cause, Do you have a TC1044SCPA in the Aion refractor. I am not a Fan!
You could try a 7660SCPAZ, that's the only one I use.
What happens if the Aion is after Quintessence?


----------



## joelorigo (Apr 25, 2021)

It does have a TC1044SCPA in IC 3. I see the doc says a LT1054 has "better specs."

I will try it after the Quintessence.

EDIT: No noise with Aion after Quintessence


----------



## music6000 (Apr 25, 2021)

joelorigo said:


> It does have a TC1044SCPA in IC 3. I see the doc says a LT1054 has "better specs."
> 
> I will try it after the Quintessence.
> 
> EDIT: No noise with Aion after Quintessence


Try and get hold of the 7660SCPAZ, it is a direct replacement & what the Klon uses.
With the LT1054, you have to cut the link between Pins 1 & 8 of the PCB or remove solder if jumper pad installed!


----------



## joelorigo (Apr 25, 2021)

I will try it. Looks like Tayda has them:








						ICL7660SCPAZ ICL7660 CMOS Voltage Converter IC
					

INTERSIL - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Aslo, I just purchased a TC1044SCPA for a Betty Boost build. Should I use the 7660SCPAZ in that too? Can I?


----------



## joelorigo (Apr 25, 2021)

Mouser has them also. And they usually ship faster.


			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Renesas-Intersil/ICL7660SCPAZ?qs=%2Fha2pyFaduiGLC3zkA7zVgyVIlR4kJNuJWjxuwSXn7Q%3D


----------



## joelorigo (Apr 25, 2021)

Also, can the 7660SCPAZ replace the TC1044SCPA in any pedal? Pretty sure I have this in my Rullywow Queen of Bone.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 26, 2021)

joelorigo said:


> Also, can the 7660SCPAZ replace the TC1044SCPA in any pedal? Pretty sure I have this in my Rullywow Queen of Bone.


Yes.
Be aware that DSP type pedals are prone to have issues with Pedals with Charge pumps.
Strymon is another known pedal to have issues.


----------



## caiofilipini (Apr 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Try and get hold of the 7660SCPAZ, it is a direct replacement & what the Klon uses.
> With the LT1054, you have to cut the link between Pins 1 & 8 of the PCB or remove solder if jumper pad installed!



Is this essentially the same charge pump you mentioned?



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/TC7660HCPA


----------



## music6000 (Apr 26, 2021)

Yes, but I go with the one I listed below as I have never had an issue with one! 
*   Intersil 7660SCPAZ*


----------



## joelorigo (Apr 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Yes.
> Be aware that DSP type pedals are prone to have issues with Pedals with Charge pumps.
> Strymon is another known pedal to have issues.


Do you know if putting the DSP pedals in an FX loop and the charge pump pedal in in front have the same issues?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 26, 2021)

joelorigo said:


> Do you know if putting the DSP pedals in an FX loop and the charge pump pedal in in front have the same issues?


Trial & Error is the best answer I can give.


----------



## joelorigo (Apr 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Trial & Error is the best answer I can give.


Ok, thanks for all the info.


----------



## joelorigo (May 7, 2021)

I received some 7660SCPAZ chips today. Replaced the TC1044SCPA with one of them in the Aion. No more whine sound when the Quintessence is turned on!

Thanks for the tip about these chips! I guess I will use a 7660SCPAZ when a TC1044SCPA is required from now on.


----------



## giovanni (May 8, 2021)

How are you powering all the pedals? One poorly isolated supply is enough to create a ground loop. Edit: and it can affect any pedal at any point in the chain, regardless of where the supply is. Electromagnetism is a b$&@!


----------



## joelorigo (May 8, 2021)

giovanni said:


> How are you powering all the pedals? One poorly isolated supply is enough to create a ground loop. Edit: and it can affect any pedal at any point in the chain, regardless of where the supply is. Electromagnetism is a b$&@!


I tried various power sources originally. The constant was the sound when the Quintessence was turned on after the Aion pedal. When I changed the chip yesterday, and the sound was wasn't there anymore, they were on the same daisy chain power source. So it seems it was the TC1044SCPA in this particular situation.


----------



## giovanni (May 8, 2021)

Interesting, crazy that the chip causes such issues!


----------



## joelorigo (May 13, 2021)

For anyone following this and anyone coming across this in the future:
I have replaced the TC1044SCPA in my Queen of Bone 2 and the just completed Betty Boost with the Intersil 7660SCPAZ. In both cased the Quintessence made some sort of whine sound with the TC1044SCPA in them and not with the 7660SCPAZ installed.


----------

